# National Drug Code for Tobradex



## nsclark2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Our practice is currently using J8499 to report whenever we give Tobradex.  BCBS is now wanting the National Drug Code.....anyone know??

Thanks!


----------



## dmaec (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Nicole - the link below has a "SEARCH NDC link" to click on for the NDC (National Drug Codes)... different codes for different amounts so you'll have to look it up yourself. Hope this helps..
http://www.fda.gov/cder/ndc/


----------

